# Happy birthday "farmgirls"



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:birthday: :gift: :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:balloons: arty: :birthday: arty: :balloons: Hope you have a wonderful B-Day!!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

:balloons: arty: :gift: :birthday: :gift: arty: :balloons:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday to YOU farmgirls!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bethany!! Hope your day is great!! :birthday:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday!!! :birthday: :balloons: :stars: :balloons: :birthday: :balloons:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY arty:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!! arty: :clap: :leap: :birthday: :balloons: :stars: :gift: :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday! :gift: :balloons:


----------



## farmgirls (Jul 28, 2008)

I am so SLOW! I just found this thread today.  Thanks for the great birthday wishes! I had lots of fun, we went camping, tubing down a river and had a hog roast with a whole bunch of families though it wasn't just for my birthday(just an annual thing that happened to land on my birthday this year)but everyone sang happy birthday to me around the campfire. It was a great day!
Again, thanks so much!
Bethany


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh that sounds like it was a lot of fun 

My cousins birthday is on October 31st and she always says "they are celebrating my birthday isnt that nice?" my response though is "I dont like how they decorate for your birthday :shocked:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you had an enjoyable B'Day....and a big party too!


----------

